# 11 Mile Creek - Mobile Hwy



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Was thinking about wading this creek this weekend to see if it has anything to offer as far as bass, and bream go. Just wondering if anybody else has done this in the past and had any luck there, if any one has anything they would like to add about this creek please do so. I posted an image below of the area I am going to be focusing on.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

After the paper mill has polluted it for years I wouldn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

IP now dumps their treated waste water into their own "wetland drain area". You can see it at on aerials, where the north end of perdido bay just north of where 11 mile creek enters the bay. It looks like a series of 5 large ***** with tree hammock islands in the inundated areas. It's actually one of the only man made structures like it in the US. In other words 11 mile creek is predominately a storm based drainage now. It may have a few deep holes in it, but I would be very careful wading it, the water that's in it while it's not raining or hasn't recently rained is actually the ground water table. I used to sample it in several places north and south from there and we came across some "quick sand" in several locations. The dirt and stream bed are so sandy and saturated that you could easily sink up passed your head if your aren't careful. Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmmmm maybe I'll just stick to another pond this weekend. I'm really anticipating my coldwater trip next weekend :O


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

On wading 11 Mile, you might get a close look at a big bull alligator. They are moving around right now.


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Joraca said:


> On wading 11 Mile, you might get a close look at a big bull alligator. They are moving around right now.


Hmmm then again, I always wanted to see a real alligator before I leave the south for good. Only seen one in my last 3+ years here, at yellow river it was only about 2ft long.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Attack14 said:


> I always wanted to see a real alligator before I leave the south for good.


Its not hard to do, search Alligator Tours, and choose one to go to.
I think the closet that I know of is on the causeway to Mobile.

There are lots on the St. John River, around Lake George.

And then you look over in Mississippi.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I fished it before. Didn't catch much but a few really small bream. Lots of water moccasins. I nick named it moccasin creek. They were falling from trees


----------

